# Solid board or tongue and groove?



## Borsco (Jan 15, 2018)

Good evening,

My wife and her sisters got their mother a bench for outside of her riding ring a few years ago. It is what appears to be cast iron painted and textured to look like wrought oil rubbed bronze (that’s irrelevant) and it had unfinished red oak. I told her at the time she should look into putting something on it to protect it from the elements but of course, what do I know. 

The top is a decorative curve which is comprised of 3 individual boards which were poorly joined to the point where they’ve pulled apart from expanding and contracting. My primary question is whether you’d think I should recut this decorative piece from a solid board or it would be better to make it multiple pieces joined with tongue and groove. 

Also, what is my best bet for finishing the wood? I would like to avoid using an actual outdoor deck stain because I don’t want to spend $60 on a gallon and use 1 cup of it. Can anyone recommend some type of clear coat that will protect the wood and any potential stain I put on it?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2018)

Scott, were it me I do do several boards joined up. I would also use an outdoor wood such as White Oak that will stand up to the elements much better. Thompson's water seal is a good inexpensive outdoor finish, always has worked for me. Re-apply once a year, easy application. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Borsco (Jan 15, 2018)

Tony said:


> Scott, were it me I do do several boards joined up. I would also use an outdoor wood such as White Oak that will stand up to the elements much better. Thompson's water seal is a good inexpensive outdoor finish, always has worked for me. Re-apply once a year, easy application. Tony



Thank you for your reply, Tony. After sanding it I’m not so sure that it isn’t white oak. I’ll have to do some research to find out. Grain looks like red oak put it is white and not pink. What is your reasoning for joining the boards as opposed to one solid? This is how it was originally with 3 1x3s very poorly laminated. 

I’ll grab some of that Thompson’s and just give it to my mother-in-law. 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Borsco (Jan 15, 2018)

Ok, after looking at it I do think it’s white oak. I am fairly new to this and I’m not great at wood ID other than to make a distinction between oak, poplar, Pine etc. 

So my new problem is that I have no idea where to get white oak and may end up having to just repair the original piece. 

I’ll have to do some research. 

Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 15, 2018)

For me it'd come down to, how big a piece of wood do I need to do it out of a single piece? If I can easily get a piece large enough, then I'd do it out of one board. If not, then put several pieces together.


----------



## Borsco (Jan 15, 2018)

I would need a board only 9”, I just didn’t know if there were a structural reason why you’d use multiple boards.


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2018)

How big of a board? I have some 10" wide White Oak I could send you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Borsco (Jan 15, 2018)

Wow, that’s very generous of you, Tony, and I really appreciate it. 

I’ll keep searching for white oak, and if I can’t find it it seems to me that when stained the untrained eye couldn’t distinguish white/red oak. 

I know after this work my MIH isn’t going to continue maintaining it so I’d hate to take your board and have it go to waste.


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2018)

Just looking at the picture I would say that is red oak.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm going to agree with @Tony, That's most likely red oak. For outdoor furniture, unless pretty high end or hand built, I almost never see any white oak in stuff like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Borsco (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for your replies. I’ll just have to go buy new boards.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 15, 2018)

Concur with above comments. Red Oak does not hold up outside, but White Oak does. Seems a single board would give best integrity. Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Agree on the Red Oak. 

As for why 3 pieces... less prone to twisting and warping. The 3 narrower pieces are less likely to exert forces in one direction, like a single board would. A 9" wide piece of oak, exposed to the weather, is subject to twist and turn badly. Is there a reason you couldn't do it with something more suitable to being outdoors? Redwood for instance? Western Cedar? 

Likewise concur on the Thompson's Waterseal. Put numerous coats on to begin with, then once or twice a year thereafter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Borsco (Jan 16, 2018)

Honestly, it’s because I’m doing it for free and don’t want to have to replace all of the wood on the bench.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2018)

Another option is to use epoxy thinned 10% with acetone. Thinning it allows it to be rolled or brushed and it will still set up. The trick is to coat the wood entirely so that it totally seals it. Even with red oak this will last longer than white oak with traditional finishes. Kind of a pain to mix and apply but will last many years and look great. Think how long a boat last? Same stuff. And if you use the epoxy to glue the joints it will never seperate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------

